# Brisbane FX club at Indooroopilly



## bkeeling (3 April 2013)

Hi.  We are an enthusiastic group of traders, meeting monthly to discuss trading techniques for FX,  and a little for stocks and indices.
This month, on Saturday 29th April...we are fortunate to have as our guest speaker, a professional trader and his trader wife, he will be giving us the benefit of his experience, especially the use of Fibonacci, he is a former President of AATA, and is well acquainted with the difficulties of trading successfully.
Our next meeting is 20th April 09:30 to 12:30, at the meeting room, Indooroopilly library....for further details please email  nina2001n@yahoo.com.au or b-keeling@bigpond.com


----------



## marshalmax (7 November 2013)

Hi is this group still going?


----------



## blue sky (23 November 2013)

I'm up the Sunshine Coast and would like to know if this club is still active as well
Cheers Tim


----------



## Tommyau (23 November 2013)

blue sky said:


> I'm up the Sunshine Coast and would like to know if this club is still active as well
> Cheers Tim




Yeah i would be interested in coming to the meeting if the club is still active


----------



## bkeeling (9 July 2014)

*Re: Brisbane FX club at Indooroopilly and FX club at Noosa*

Hi Blue Sky, Marshalmax and Tommyau...Yes, the club is as strong as ever, our next meeting is on 19 July..but the August meeting will have Davin Clarke, the well known FX super trader, he will be giving us the benefit of his vast experience, giving us a rundown of how he trades, this will be held at the Indooroopilly Library Meeting room, at Shopping Town, or Indooroopilly shopping centre as it is now known...on August 23 at 9:00am (Saturday) until 12 noon...it should be a memorable experience.

I now live at Noosa, and there is an FX club that meets at Aroma's once a month, the next meeting is on Monday the 14 July at 7pm, we discuss what has happened since the last meeting, and is a lively affair, Aroma's isn't the ideal venue and we are looking for alternatives, but once we get talking we don't notice...If you would like further information, please email me at b-keeling@bigpond.com . cheers bryan


----------

